# Hawk HPS, Porterfield R4-S, or...?



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

E36 daily driver that will see auto-x and maybe a track day this season, more likely next.

Solid rotors and ATE pads going on the rear (previous owner gave them to me).

ATE premium rotors going on the front but undecided on the pads. 

I run HPS on my mk3 vr6, and I would say I'm happy with them except for maybe their cold bite. Anyone have experience with both HPS and R4-S pads? Or another pad they'd recommend over both of those? Dust is also of concern, I don't get to wash my car too often.

Thanks. :beer:


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

also seeing positive reviews of the Carbotech Bobcats in this class of pads.


----------



## dkvw92 (Feb 21, 2002)

i want to hear some feedback too. just burnt up my front brakes at a track day. free session at the end is not a good idea for a person with little self control. anyways MkII 16v 10.1, same as above autocross with one or two track days a year.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

If you're actually driving hard, you can cook a set of HPS on track. HP+ are a bit more heat tolerant.

concern over cold-bite is overrated... HP+ and/or Blues in the winter is fun, nothing like a 1-2 second delay before brakes.


----------



## aladro (Apr 21, 2007)

Pf3il said:


> also seeing positive reviews of the Carbotech Bobcats in this class of pads.


Carbotech bobcats get 2 big thumbs down from me. Their manufacturing is garbage. Once they learn how to make pad that fit properly and not float around in the carriers then maybe I'll consider buying them again. After reading all the positive review I bought at set for my MKV GTI and my father's 08 Impreza. The backing plate's size was slightly smaller then OEM. As a result they floated in the carriers and shifted back and forth causing a clunk. Needless to say, the carbotech pads back in their boxes in the basement.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

R4-S pads for me.

Ive ran them on 3 different vehicles. 

MK4 GLI f+r
MK5 GTI f+r stock. and now 6 piston brembo fronts
Acura DC2 Integra f+r

I love them. Best pads Ive ever ran.

Zero complaints. 

-They stop very well. Have never experienced any fade on aggressive street driving. 
-Ive never had them make a noise/squeek regardless of ambient temp or brake temp
-Dust very little for an aggressive pad.

Now I havent auto x'd any of these cars with these pads but I dont see them not being able to handle it. 

$.02


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

I have to say Im not too happy with Hawk HPS. But it might be an apples to oranges comparison. On my mk3 I had DS2500 and they were awesome. 20 min track sessions didnt fade them and on the street they were very good. Very dusty though.

On my mk4 I always had stock pads so i just expected sub par performance. But I recently switch to TT front brakes with HPS pads. I have to say after bed in they just dont seem that good. Initial bite on hard stops seems weak. 

I say it an apples to orange comparrison because Its a heavier car with less aggressive pad.

Im thinking about EBC Reds now. The HPS didnt seem much different from the stock pads.:thumbdown:


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

i ended up going with the hawks. i think i'll go with the porterfields next time around though.


----------

